

Schrodinger's Cat for a Computer Scientist - goldenkey

Suppose there is a pair of ports, A and B.<p>Process P1 writes to channel A, and reads from channel B.<p>Process P2 writes to channel B, and reads from channel A.<p>Is there any way for either process to know if the data they send is reflected in the data they receive?
======
qbrass
P1 drops the connection to P2, P1 now knows the answer is no.

------
bliti
Without looking inside the box?

